# Skilful or lucky???



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I'm undecided........

May want your sound turned up not that good a quality.

http://videos.streetfire.net/hottestvideos/3/49020A5C-E070-4BF6-B13E-F859A38DB45F.htm

MHS...Rob


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Just viewed your video! perhaps it is the wrong time of the day to appreciate it. But hello just the same. this might bring it to the top again


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hello to you as well Jackkelly32.


MHS...Rob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nothing to it*

Just like the way the wife drives the Motorhome on the way back from the beach (see previous post in who drives yours?)

Trev


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev, sounds like quite a girl, next you'll be telling us she mows the lawn and washes the car & motorhome.. :lol: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Quite a Girl*



Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Trev, sounds like quite a girl, next you'll be telling us she mows the lawn and washes the car & motorhome.. :lol:
> 
> MHS...Rob


Yep a diamond, mows the lawm but only cleans the inside of the MH I'm left to do the outside !

Take it easy........

Trev


----------

